# Front Hatch Leak



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

I've had water come through front hatch when having the occasional wave come over the bow, I gather that it's a fairly general problem. Just wondering what solutions people have come up with. It's not really a big deal but if the hobie was tipped over could be a different story. I went to KMart on Friday looking for pool noodles, had seen them when I had gone in a week earlier; but they didn't have any left. So bought a couple of cheap life jackets which I've placed inside at bow and at stern. So I'm confident the hobie would float regardless, but a boat with a fair volume of water would be difficult to manage I guess when there's a bit of a sea running.
Cheers
Keith


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

If you're wearing a pfd, consider that you just need to keep your kayak and gear afloat. An adult pfd will support about 80 or so kg so a spare pfd in you hull should be enough for a 40kg yak plus enough spare for your gear. A pool noodle or two would be mucheaper though. I have intended addind floatation to mine but still haven't done it.


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Barrabundy
The water is pretty cold down here so it's important to get out of it quickly! A kayak with a fair amount of water in it would be very unstable I imagine, and so I guess its pretty difficult to tip the kayak upright in bad conditions if it has water in the hull. Or have I got it wrong, when the kayak has been flipped over an air lock is created which means not much water actually gets into the hull through hatches?
Cheers
Keith


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ahhh, you might have a point about the cold there. Living in NQ I didn't even think
of that, yes you're right, being in the water and having your yak full
of it isn't ideal in cold water. You want to do a bit better than merely float. Sorry, mo idea in that regard.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

so having pool noodles or a couple of cheapo pfd in the hull helps if your hull got water logged?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

troutfisher said:


> Or have I got it wrong, when the kayak has been flipped over an air lock is created which means not much water actually gets into the hull through hatches?


Keith you do get an air lock when upside down mate, and could totally remove the hatch if the bottom of the yak above the water is sound.

Sometime as an experiment float an ice cream tub, or margarine container, upside down with lid removed on a bucket of water and it will float indefinitely....however a slight pin hole in the container and it will sink in seconds.


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

jokinna
It's a matter of trying to resolve a few matters, kayaks without bulkheads might be a bit like a submarine if filled with water and being able to self rescue is pretty important.
The matter of a leaking hatch and sorting that out occured to after having made sure the kayak doesn't sink through placing cheap pfds in the hull. 
The main matter is how have people stopped leaking front hatches which is a problem for a number of kayaks I gather.


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

Dodge said:


> Keith you do get an air lock when upside down mate, and could totally remove the hatch if the bottom of the yak above the water is sound.


Thanks Dodge, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## paddlefisher (Feb 1, 2009)

Store it with the hatch open, the rubber rim won`t get flat over time, so sealing better when needed.



















saw a picture of another Quest where the owner glued thin foam on the inside of the hatch.

Look for watermanatwork on the net

PF


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks paddlefisher
I've just gone out and opened the hatch.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

troutfisher said:


> jokinna
> 
> The main matter is how have people stopped leaking front hatches which is a problem for a number of kayaks I gather.


yup. i got some issues with my hatches too. only my hatches are flush wit the deck and water sits straight on top when water comes over the bow. am thinking might need some thicker higher rubber gaskets so there is a bit of resistance to tighten up and lock the hatch down. is being looked at by the kayak shop this week.

_(no more daylight savings sux)_


----------

